# Trim and Tilt addition, couple of questions



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I REALLY like my BoB's 

I will post a video 

CMC HAS a Bad attitude !!! and their customer service SUCKS !!


BRB


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Separate pump less weight on the transom 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nep8H3I-gM4


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting. I noticed that the remote pump has the 5year warranty and the Action only has the 1 year. That might be the direction I go. I am a little worried though as I am keeping my boat at a storage facility outdoors. I will contact Bob's and pretty much will not use CMC then. Thanks for the input!


----------

